# Angels and Plants



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We received a very nice batch of angels from our favourite local breeder. We have so many we need to put them on sale to thin them out a bit. Most are loonie and twoonie body size. The varieties include Platinum Pearlscales, sunset Pearlscales, Gold Marbles, Silvers and one dubbed Blue Silvers. Which are silvers with a very nice blue cast. This weekend we are selling for $2.88 each.










One of the other specials this weekend are Wood Shrimp (Atyopsis moluccensis) we have a lots of these... they are $3.88 each.

Some very nice rarities in store include huge Mortenthall's Scarlet Pencils, Axelrod's Rasbora, wild Apisto iniridae, Emporer Gudgeons, some Pterolebias killies to name a few.

We also received our first order of really nice plants from AquaFlora in BC. We've got lots of tubs of Hemianthus Cuba, Glossostigma, Myriophyllum matogrossiense, Tonina Manaus just to name a few as well as a good selection of their potted plants including Anubias nana Petite. Most of the pots are $6.49 and the tubs are $13.99. The 20% discount applies to all of these when you buy six assorted plants.


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Got any price on the Apisto iniridae, Emporer Gudgeons, and Pterolebias killies ??

Thanks


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Nomo said:


> Got any price on the Apisto iniridae, Emporer Gudgeons, and Pterolebias killies ??
> 
> Thanks


Off of my own memory I believe the Iniridae are $7.99. I'll update you with some accurate pricing tomorrow- sometime in the evening or feel free to call us at (416) 921-4966.

Cheers


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Nomo said:


> Got any price on the Apisto iniridae, Emporer Gudgeons, and Pterolebias killies ??
> 
> Thanks


Apistogramma iniridae- $7.99 (Pair for $13.00)
Emperor Gudgeon- $34.99 (Pair for $56.00)
Pterolebias killie- $12.99 (Pair for $20.00)


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi menagarie - I dont know if you can help me but I am looking for pheonix moss and willow moss on mesh.? Is this something you have/carry.? If so can you tell me how much you ask for these cost wise and send me a pic or two of what you have..? Thanks.


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

shrimp101 said:


> Hi menagarie - I dont know if you can help me but I am looking for pheonix moss and willow moss on mesh.? Is this something you have/carry.? If so can you tell me how much you ask for these cost wise and send me a pic or two of what you have..? Thanks.


Should be available from us in mid-July!


----------

